# Decided against Guinness...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

His name is Santos instead! He arrived today, and we couldn't be more thrilled with him. He looks like a little NO Saint, so we decided to give him a name that suits him perfectly.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Ryan


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww beautiful pics


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What cute pictures Kim! I like the name Santos. It looks like the kids and pups are already enjoying each other.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, I see a little of the devil in him too. What a cutie! Hi Santos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie  Enjoy some puppy breath for me!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, Disney then a new puppy! Your kids must be loving life.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! Love your daughter's long lashes, too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, little Santos!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is just adorable!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww what a cutie! Welcome Santos! What beautiful photos.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He reminds me of Comet!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He's beautiful! So's your daughter : )


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's adorable, and so are your kids. How is he and Cricket getting along?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

how adorable! how old is he?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Santos is a great name !!! He is absolutely adorable with the most kissable little face !!! I bet the kids are just thrilled.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group! Santos is a cutie and your children are adorable. I know you will have a ball with that little one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Kim and Family! although my first thought was from your title that if you didn't get him then he was available for MEEEEE!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!! Give details on age, weight, etc....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful puppy, enjoy they grow up so fast.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kim,

Little Santos is a cutie. I hope he is everything you are looking for and everything works out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos turned 20 weeks old yesterday. He weighs in at 6 lbs. He had a really good night...slept in the crate next to my bed, and he didn't wake up until I did at 4 this morning. Took him outside, he did his business, and went back into the crate with no complaints. Trying the ugodog in the ex-pen...hopefully, we'll have success with that. He's a very easy going little guy and is getting along with the other dogs very well.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What an adorable family! Love the pics! Mine were 9 lbs at 20 weeks. I guess I got bruisers! Where did you get him?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Santos is beautiful!! So are your children . . . those pictures are priceless . . .


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww...what a sweet little guy 
Congratulations Kim on your new addition!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Sounds like he is fitting in well so far. I love his name. Enjoy the puppy breath and baby days, they go so fast.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...he is beautiful! I love the love shaggy hair in the eyes! Makes me want to grow out Dexter during the Winter.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

KIm,
He is a cutie!!!! I'm happy to hear he gets along with the other dogs. I know it's only been a day, but how's his temperament? I hope he has that happy go lucky, clown like temperament you were looking for!! Can't wait to see more pictures. Good luck with this little guy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is adorable Kim!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Santos is beautiful. He looks so huggable. You kids are adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Santos is a cutie pie, Kim! Congrats on the new addition. I'm so out of the loop lately.... how did you get him, from whom? Oh, he is so sweet!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's adorable. I LOVE the name! Your kids are precious too!!! Congrats!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome home Santos! Congratulations Kim!

What a beautiful family you have, now you have one more beautiful fur kid to add to the bunch, have fun and take lots of pictures for us!

Beverly


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kim:

He is a doll and your children are so cute-looks like love at first sight with the kids & Santos. Enjoy your new "baby"-I keep thinking someday I will have puppy breath at my house-but for now it just has to be Old pupsters.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How and why did I miss this?! I must have lost track of time and you scared me with that title! He's so very adorable, looking forward to many more pics and stories.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to give an update. So far, so good. Santos has been really good about doing his business outside. He's only had a couple of accidents, and those have been when I wasn't paying attention, so I'm very happy about that. He's got a great personality. I'll have to video him playing football with the kids...he runs after the football at full speed, growls at it when he gets to it, and then lies down right next to it. He's a total lapdog and perfectly content to sleep on anyone who will hold him. (although, he sat in my lap during the Saints game Sunday, and I'm not sure he'll want to do that again...I disturbed him by jumping up too many times and yelling...he probably learned some bad words too).

The only issue I'm having with him is that he doesn't seem to eat much at all. I feed him in the morning, and he usually still has food left in the bowl in the afternoon. Fix new food in the afternoon thinking it will be fresh, and he takes little bites here and there, but doesn't chow down and finish the bowl. When he first went to the vet, he weighed 6 lbs, and I went back with him Friday (one week later) because I found a bump on his belly (turned out to be a closed umbilical hernia), and he weighed 5.8. I'm guessing he just doesn't like the food, but not sure that I want to get into the switching dog food game.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kim, he's adorable!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the new addition!
How many does that make for you now..??
Was he a rescue? From a breeder? I LOVE his coloring!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Kim-Try the thing where you put the food down for 15 or 20 minutes and then take it up if he doesn't eat it. Put the same kind of food down again in the evening for 15-20 minutes and take it up if he doesn't eat again. He'll get hungry and eat. I had to do it with Scooter and it finally worked. He started eating well once Murphy showed up and would eat anything he could get!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim,

I know she used to feed the puppies Bill-Jac. You might want to check and try that. When my boys were on it they *LOVED* it. So did the older girls. I did switch them over to Fromm's when they grew up but they are all attracted to the taste of the Bill-Jac.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cute pics! 
I didn't realize "Guiness" was a Saint. 
It makes me think of beer (maybe that's cause DH sells it!)
Enjoy the puppy stage...before you know it he'll be all grown up!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What an adorable puppy! And your children are cuties too. Congratulations!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is a picky eater. When she was my only pup, I would free feed her. It was a lot easier than watching her put her nose up all the time! She just ate when she was hungry. More pictures please!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a quick one...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's a doll! Looks very cuddly!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What an awesome pic, makes me GFETE!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Look at that little tongue and eye brows! Adorable!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! Kim- I would be concerned with that amount of weight loss on a puppy in a week as they are suppose to be gaining weight. Did your vet do a stool sample yet? Might be something you consider.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

what a cutie pie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Very cute! Kim- I would be concerned with that amount of weight loss on a puppy in a week as they are suppose to be gaining weight. Did your vet do a stool sample yet? Might be something you consider.


Yeah, the vet did a stool sample, and it was all clear.

Geri, Linda had him on Timberwolf. It's not available here, so my local petstore matched up the ingredients and protein levels, and the closest we found was Solid Gold Wee Bits. I've been transitioning with the Timberwolf Linda sent and some holistic transition powder. Maybe he just doesn't like the Solid Gold. He'll grab one piece of kibble from the bowl and go over to his bed to eat it...he does that a few times, but never eats the whole portion. Part of the problem is that he wants to play more than eat.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photo!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Yeah, the vet did a stool sample, and it was all clear.
> 
> Geri, Linda had him on Timberwolf. It's not available here, so my local petstore matched up the ingredients and protein levels, and the closest we found was Solid Gold Wee Bits. I've been transitioning with the Timberwolf Linda sent and some holistic transition powder. Maybe he just doesn't like the Solid Gold. He'll grab one piece of kibble from the bowl and go over to his bed to eat it...he does that a few times, but never eats the whole portion. Part of the problem is that he wants to play more than eat.


If you have it accessible, try him on the Bill-Jac. They all seem to love it. I wouldn't recommend it for adults, but great for puppies. Mine couldn't eat it fast enough and they did great on it.


----------

